

Progressive Lenses and Large Monitors Do Not Play Well Together - exratione
https://www.exratione.com/2014/12/progressive-lenses-and-large-monitors-do-not-play-well-together/

======
SlipperySlope
"Instead use two separate pairs of glasses, one for computing work and one for
everything else, as that is the only way to maintain good close vision that
allows you to continue rapidly move your focus around a large screen without
having to change the way in which you presently move your head."

Yes, I have a pair of intermediate distance eyeglasses that I use for computer
work. And I use progressive lenses for everything else.

------
ggchappell
This is a good idea. By why just 2 pairs? Presbyopia makes it difficult to
change focus. So we need a different pair of glasses for each distance. There
seems to be resistance to the idea of getting multiple pairs of glasses. I
don't understand it.

I don't "wear glasses" in the usual sense of the word, but I've been hit
pretty hard with presbyopia in the last few years. I have 4 pairs of glasses:
one for using my desktop at work, one for reading & using my laptop at home,
one for watching TV at home, and one for general-purpose use when I go out. I
don't need to carry all of these around with me; I keep them where I use them.
I didn't go to an optician for any of them; I just picked up some cheap pairs
at the grocery store.

Even the grocery-store display seems to be aimed at getting the _one_ pair of
reading glasses that is right for you. I don't see why.

